# 10g+10g = 20 Long (DECOMISSIONED)



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

Beautiful scape in both tank and great contrast between the two tanks.

I think that the blue filter box doesn't fit...it act as a focal point when I look at your tank.


My planted tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2076-Pri.html
My Cichlid tank http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myTanks/2075-Pri.html
My DIY project Journal http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...88-125g-pond-river-waterfall-diy-project.html
My Betta Pico http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/122780-black-white-planted-pico.html


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l agree with pri about the focal point but l guess it's too late. l think it woulda been nice if you painted it black before you had put it in. l do like the idea and think it's neat with the different scapes plus it'll save you money since you only need one of each type of equipment.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

This is pretty cool! I've been trying to figure out how to divide a 10 gallon into multiple parts so that I can grow different shrimp.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.:icon_smil
I was actually going for a black acrylic piece but they didn't come with a smaller piece. What they had was too much for the project.
The blue piece they had was on the scrap sale pile that's why I got it and said it will have to do plus it was really cheap too.:hihi:
I should have painted it first but laziness got the better of me.
I'll have to wait and have tall bushy plants to cover up that overflow box.

@guppygolucky - That's exactly what I was going for.roud:
At first I was going for 2 cube tanks (fluval chi but filter and light was crap)
to raise 2 types of shrimp but will be costing me too much.
Plus with the limited space in the kitchen countertop (my wife hates me for invading more of her space) 
I tried to have all components in the tank without taking up too much space.


----------



## Klivian (Jul 8, 2010)

I like this idea very much! I might have to give it a try if I get around to reworking my 10g shrimp palace.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Love your idea. This is best for those who want to keep different grades of CRS in the same tank and same water parameter.

Great scapes as well mate!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> I love it!


As do I. What substrate is used on the right side?


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like Tahitian Moon Sand to me.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks again guys.:smile:

I just used estes black sand on the right and estes river gravel on the left.
I just shoved in some RM complete capsules for ferts as both gravel and sand are inert.

Here are some new pics of the tank I just took moments ago.:biggrin:

New shrimps in the house!:hihi:
















Just went snapping on some yellows and endler juvies


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

This is a pretty cool divider. So how exactly is this filtered? I know it has to go into those chambers in the back, but in what order?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

It starts in the overflow in the front chamber with filter floss on top, biomax, purigen and coarse sponge on the bottom then flowing to the back chamber where the Pump is placed together with the CO2 ceramic diffuser to act as a CO2 reactor (kinda similar with the mini elite method).
The front chamber is the only one containing the filter media.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

That's pretty nifty! So its like one of those all in one tanks. 

I'm surprised that there's bowing in such a small amount of water through. Do you think that if you took out the support brace, it could collapse?

And by the way, since this was custom made, did you do it by yourself? Or did you have a store nearby do it for you? The edge of the acrylic pane that's perpendicular to the front glass looks like a really clean cut. 

Might do something like this for my 10 gallon too.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes that was exactly what I had in mind.:icon_smil

I was also surprised with the bowing. I don't think it would collapse but I had to put the center brace to seal off the dividers front and back ends otherwise without it, there will be gaps in the front and back where small fish or shrimp can pass through.

I made a brace to hold the fron and back lip and problem solved.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

The joy of a DIY project is indeed priceless, although I admit it can get pricey sometimes. 

$50-$60 for a small 10 gallon divider? I guess if their fabricated it really well, it might be reasonable. But honestly, if I were going into that price range, I might as well just go above and beyond and have them fabricate a full 10 gallon tank with the dividers and all. Kind of like what msnikkistar has in her journal: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...msnikkistar-custom-acrylic-12g-long-11-a.html 

I wonder how much that kind of DIY project would run if they were quoting you nearly half a hundred bucks for a divider. 

By the way, which store did you go to? Was it the ones on Canal street?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup. Canal plastics in Canal street.

Yes I saw that tank of nicole. Really sweet tank.
I just wonder how much they will charge for something similar.
A regular pefabricated 12x12x12 costs around $40 I think.
They charge more for custom orders.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a photo update of the tank with the new rocks and inhabitants.

















Now this one I really am baffled as to how it happened.
One CBS of about 1/2 an inch was inside the spraybar.
























I have no clue as to how it got there but there sure is no way it might have entered through the pump as the shrimp will surely get shredded if it entered through it.
I'm not sure if it can fit itself through the output holes as 1) it is very small for it to fit in and 2) pressure from water coming out of the holes immediately pushes them away from the hole.


----------



## timobxsci (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey, is that lighting sufficient for a medium planted tank? How many watts per gallon?


----------



## timobxsci (Dec 7, 2010)

10G medium planted.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess it is sufficient for the plants I have.
They seem to be growing Good and I already had several trimmings from them since a month ago.
I'd say that this maybe more of a low light set up.
The watts per gallon is kind of hard to use with LED's
Based on the specs sheet it has 6 1watt white LEDs and 3 Blue LEDs.

Anyway here is an updated pic of the tank from 2 days ago.


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

looks good


----------



## familyman03 (Jun 16, 2010)

whats in it?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the look of this setup! Well done!


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks familyman and cottagewitch.

The left side has CRS/CBS and the right side has yellow shrimp.
Plants are just odds and ends from my other tank.
Rotala sp.
Peacock moss
Dwarf hygro/sunset
Ludwigia repens
Hygro kompakt
Java fern/windelov
Marsilea minuta
Hemianthus micranthemoides
And a small leaved stem plant which I have no idea what it is


----------



## wpgtank (Mar 12, 2010)

Great idea, beautifully executed.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Just thought I'd put in a few photo updates of how the tank is doing.
Right now there are 2 berried CBS and 1 CRS.































The side with the yellows, the females which were berried weeks ago seems to have given birth already. Spotting shrimplets from time to time.

















And for another project, I got a free 10g with filter/light/hood About a month ago and had it started out as a plant dump tank/endler/blue shrimp tank.
It started out as a no divider tank but since the shrimps get harrassed on feeding time, I made another divided 10gallon.
The penguin biowheel filter's inlet is extended to the right side (passing an acrylic pipe below the gravel) so water is sucked in through the right side and filtered water goes back to the left, circulates in it and flows to the right via an overflow on the top of the divider wall.









The left side is the plant dump/endler side and the right is the Blue pearl/tiger/blue bee side.
















Here is one of the berried bue pearls and the juvie male and female endler


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Is the HM spreading with that light? I've been looking for a good light for my 10 gallon. Would you buy this light again or after experiencing it would you get something else?


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

The HM grows more vertically than carpeting as I haven't been trimming it that much.
For a low light set up I'd definitely get it.


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Thats good to hear. Do they make any sound at all? The T-8s I use now make a buzzing sound thats really starting to bother me.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

The marineland double bright has no sound at all. Well LED's dont make the humming sound some flourescents do (but I think its more of the ballast doing that).


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

I had to break down the 2 tanks now as the wife wants her kitchen space back and maintaining several tanks at home is becoming bothersome.
I have now put a limit of 3 tanks for me to maintain. My 20gal show tank, fluval edge mini reef and now this 20 gal breeding tank.

Here is how the 20 long looks like now.








1st slot Endler's/2nd slot Yellows and OEBT/3rd slot Blue pearls, Blue bee's, Tigers

I made 3 slots using acrylic plates sealed off by sponges at the edge so water is allowed to go through the dividers and not allowing shrimp or endler fry through.

Filtration is 3 bioclear 100 filters. Lighting will be LED t8 which will fit the hood but I'm using the doublebright for now.


----------



## Aquascapejackson (Feb 25, 2011)

I loved the pic of the shrimp in the spray bar...cracks me up


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I love your tanks! I'v never thought of doing two different scapes like that but its beautiful. When I'm allowed more tanks I think I'll do something like what you've done!


----------



## Blice (Mar 7, 2011)

Great job combining three beautiful scapes into one tank, very creative and inspiring!


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I really love the middle scape.


----------



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

What kind of moss is in front of the Blue pearl/tiger/blue bee side?


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

the 20 long looks awesome :thumbsup: now i think i know what tank i next in line to buy... now i have to wait for a petco sale how much space is in between the acrylic and the actual tank glass to allow the sponge in between?


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Aquascapejackson said:


> I loved the pic of the shrimp in the spray bar...cracks me up


It still makes me wonder how that sized bugger got in that intake.




rengb6 said:


> I love your tanks! I'v never thought of doing two different scapes like that but its beautiful. When I'm allowed more tanks I think I'll do something like what you've done!


Thanks. When you're not allowed to have any more tanks, you think of things on how get your tank fix done.:biggrin:




Blice said:


> Great job combining three beautiful scapes into one tank, very creative and inspiring!


Thanks.




Ben. said:


> I really love the middle scape.
> What kind of moss is in front of the Blue pearl/tiger/blue bee side?


Thanks. I really love that trunk/branch I got from an LFS. One of a few pieces that can nicely fit a small space.
It's pellia tied on acrylic plates for an instant lawn effect.




ren said:


> the 20 long looks awesome :thumbsup: now i think i know what tank i next in line to buy... now i have to wait for a petco sale how much space is in between the acrylic and the actual tank glass to allow the sponge in between?


I really dig the 20long as there is a wide enough area to scape and it is not too tall. More swimming space for fishes too.
The Space between glass and acrylic is about 1/16th-1/8th inch depending on how thick the sponge is.
I actually used the smallest sponge curler (the hair curlers from 99c stores):icon_lol: to fill the gap between glass and acrylic.




Couesfanatic said:


> Looks good.


Thanks.


----------



## Buc_Nasty (Oct 22, 2010)

Nice tank(s).
Is that black sand seachem flourite or what? 
I tried some eco-complete in my 20g but I don't like the look of it at all. I imagine its good if you have a full carpet covering it, but if there's any showing, it settles so there are all different size and colors (black, brown, white) pieces of rock at that top that look ugly.

Also how do you like that doublebright LED? Anything you have to say about it after actually using one? I'm thinking of getting one


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome looking setup, and I owe you a thanks! The wife has approved a tank like this in the spare room as it can be made to "look pretty". I guess it beats the 3 plastic tubs I have going for guppy fry at the moment


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

@Buc Nasty - Thanks. The black sand is just estes black sand.
The doublebright has done me well. Good for low light plants and probably medium light.

@manikmunky - We were having the same situation then.:icon_mrgr
I just had to take the tanks down as we are now expecting a little one. I had to give up maintaining more than 2 tanks (had 4 then) and decided to just keep my 20long show tank and the small fluval edge mini reef (which the wife loves more than the planted:icon_neut)


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> @manikmunky - We were having the same situation then.:icon_mrgr
> I just had to take the tanks down as we are now expecting a little one. I had to give up maintaining more than 2 tanks (had 4 then) and decided to just keep my 20long show tank and the small fluval edge mini reef (which the wife loves more than the planted:icon_neut)


Sounds like it, I just have to get it set up before she changes her mind!

And congrats on the little one


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

manikmunky said:


> Sounds like it, I just have to get it set up before she changes her mind!
> 
> And congrats on the little one


Thanks.:icon_smil

You really have to keep up the pace in setting up otherwise its a goner.:hihi:


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> Thanks.:icon_smil
> 
> You really have to keep up the pace in setting up otherwise its a goner.:hihi:


Done ^^

I set it up while my wife was at work, she walked in as I was filling it with water... "Surprise  !" She's ok with it though, it's small enough to move if I need to, and it allows me to keep breeding guppies in small numbers without super-populating the main tank again. I used 4mm perspex and sponges to make the dividers, great idea. I'll post a thread at some point with pics.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like we employ the same tactics. 
Set up while she's gone.:icon_mrgr Deal with the repercussions later coz she probabaly won't let you tear it down after all that hard work of setting it up.:hihi:


----------



## manikmunky (Mar 24, 2011)

jeffvmd said:


> Looks like we employ the same tactics.
> Set up while she's gone.:icon_mrgr Deal with the repercussions later coz she probabaly won't let you tear it down after all that hard work of setting it up.:hihi:


That's the plan. That and any tank I've stripped down/moved or rearranged (against my will) has resulted, mysteriously, in lots of spilled water and mess around the house. Very odd...

The tank is looking nice and does the job great though, thanks again for the idea  I just need to sort some desk lamps on Friday to clip on each end. Using daylight bulbs which will be more than enough for the guppies. Makes the lighting flexible which is the main thing.


----------

